# Pentacon f2.8 29mm test shots



## peter27 (Aug 12, 2013)

We are going down to South Tyrol (Alto Adige) in a couple of weeks' time and I wanted a wide angle lens for some landscape and village/town shots. I picked this lens up on Ebay for 49,99&#8364; in very nice condition - a bit of ware to the coating, some dust and one small particle inside. Here are two shots at f22:


View attachment 52434

View attachment 52435

Chinon CP-7
Agfa Vista 400 (+0.5 EV)
f22, 29mm





(wide open in low light there is a fair amount of chromatic aberration but this is not the intended use so I can live with that).


----------



## logankeller (Aug 12, 2013)

These look good! Seems like a beautiful place to be. The first pic reminds me of a car ad for some reason, haha, but in a good way!


----------



## timor (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks very good. #2 is a keeper. Good light meter in this camera, works well with step down aperture, not every camera does that.


----------

